# Sony 18650vtc5 2600mah 30a



## RawRam_cpt (3/3/14)

So there's this now!


Should last a day and a bit even with a relatively tame sub ohm build.

MOQ is 100 though...

E-tailers?


http://www.keeppower.net/sdp/1356484/4/pd-5804163/12247089.html


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

There's a KeepPower agent locally in South Africa: http://www.crelant.co.za/products/keeppower-18650-2600mah-and-3400mah


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

johanct said:


> There's a KeepPower agent locally in South Africa: http://www.crelant.co.za/products/keeppower-18650-2600mah-and-3400mah



i take it these arent safe to use in a mech mod?


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i take it these arent safe to use in a mech mod?



Why Not @Riaz - if you short the coil posts out with your finger on the firing button it's just a bigger blow out than with other batteries.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i take it these arent safe to use in a mech mod?



"Continuous maximum discharge current: 30A"

Super safe!


----------

